# Minimising Bodged Stone Chip Repair Work



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

As title suggests, I had a little go with a touch up kit on few tiny stone chips on my bonnet and front bumper and not pleased with result. If I were to purchase a machine polisher (and with practice first) would it be possible to level off and minimise my bodged stone chip repairs? :?


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)

:?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Right, stone chips..

Make sure the chip is clean, really clean, some panel wipe or IPA is great for this..

Don't use the brushes they come with, get yourself some thin modeling brushes and tooth picks..

Fill at intervals, not one big blob, plus the blob will probably shrink when drying, so 2 - 4 layers..

Add the lacquer to the paint and mix before filling the chip..

once happy, either wet sand, start fine, and work back if need be, I would sugest 1500/2000 grit then 3000 and the 4000 grit, otherwise you will take off to much paint when trying to sand the sanding marks out..

I would advice a paint chip/run scraper, but you will have to do your own research on them, they are about £30/40 each..

Then machine polish out, or, bring it to me ..


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Tazy said:


> Hi
> 
> If the touch ins are really bugging you you can always remove them with a bit of cellulose thinners.


Thanks for the advice - I'm just a bit concerned about putting some chemical on the paintwork - is there risks involved with using thinner on the touched up paint area?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

dooka said:


> Right, stone chips..
> 
> Make sure the chip is clean, really clean, some panel wipe or IPA is great for this..
> 
> ...


Thanks Dooka! Yes I could well be interested - I have PM'd you.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Received and replied ..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I find the touch up paint it the Audi kits soon gets very thick so I place it on a hot radiator to warm it up and thin it out before use :idea:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

dooka said:


> Add the lacquer to the paint and mix before filling the chip..


I'm hoping to have a go at some stone chips on my TT when the weather improves...have I understood this bit right?...you recommend mixing the lacquer and the paint together before applying, rather than a dab of paint then lacquer on top?

Regards
Ross


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)

leenx said:


> Hazy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------

